
Spokeswoman: TSA turns away Sen. Rand Paul - evo_9
http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2012/01/23/breaking-sen-rand-paul-detained-at-airport/?hpt=hp_t3
======
mdaniel
Why did you link to the blog when the actual story is here:
[http://edition.cnn.com/2012/01/23/politics/rand-paul-
tsa/ind...](http://edition.cnn.com/2012/01/23/politics/rand-paul-
tsa/index.html) ?

